# تعدين الذهب والفضة والبلاتين وغيرها



## الزهيري0007 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

طريقة لاختبرات وجود المعادن في الصخور او التربة الخ 
هناك اجهزة كهرو مغناطيسية مداها من 2سم الي 10 سم رخيصة ومتوفرة لانها تستخدم في السباكة والكهرباء للتاكد من عدم وجود خطوط انابيب او اسلاك كهرباء في الحائط قبل الثقب او التكسير الخ يجب علي المنقب الحصول علي احد هذة الاجهزة لانها طريقة اختبار فعالة وبسيطة وسهلة 
خاصة مع وجود مايشبة المعادن ويمكن تركيز التراب وتنقيتة لتكون الكمية المعدنية قابلة للاكتشاف من الموجات الكهرومغناطسية ثم الاستمرار حسب النتائج ويعتبر نتائجة صحيحة بنسبة 85% كما انة لايعطي اشارة للكميات المنخفضة جدا مما يوفر الوقت والمال وفي حالة وجود معدن يمكن اختباره بالنياتيرك المركز لعدة ساعات ثم المخفف ليوم كامل ثم اعادة المواد التي لم تذوب بعد تجفيفها للجهاز فاذا اصدر اشارة يكون لديك معدن نبيل والا مع اجمل التمنيات


----------



## alshangiti (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى العزيز هده الاجهزة كما تفضلت مداها من 2سم الي 10 سم فقط ولا تستطيع ان تتعرف على المعادن بعد هدا المدى فى المناجم نريد التعرف على الخام الى حدود 700 م اداكانت المكائن تستطيع الحفر وهناك تستطيع الحفر اكثر من دلك 
اقتصاديا هده الاجهزة ليست عملية ادا ما كنا نريد خام اقتصادى لدلك لابد من الحفر الماسى او rc 


شكرا


----------



## الزهيري0007 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هناك العديد من الاسئلة من مشاركين عن وجود معادن سطحية مثل الميكاء اوماشابة اما تحت 700 م فهاذة امكانيات شركات الموضوع لتوفير الوقت علي الهواه كما اوضحت


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## mugdad (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لك اخى الغالى كل التقدير والاحترام


----------

